# Mohair shipped so far



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought I would post the screen names of those who's boxes have shipped. Most of you that did PayPal will already have gotten a receipt of shipping today. But PayPal is being problematic, so not all labels would print for me, so some of you will not get a receipt.

Those who have mohair in the mail as of today:

jd2040
Callieslamb
Marchwind
PdgeonLady
Mickey
Lathermaker
MizMary
InHisName
Ariesgoat


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!! Thank you Lezlie


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I want to add, that the mohair feels much softer after you wash it, and it gets much fluffier. It has a lot of grit in it, dust and suint. And it looks a ton whiter after washing. Raw, it looks sorta ecru or cream colored. 

Wash like you do wool, but it goes faster, there is not so much lanolin in it. Generally, a good long soak in soapy, hot water, a wash in soapy, hot water, and a rinse will do it. Mohair dyes really nicely, too.

For those who are new to spinning or knitting with mohair, it doesn't have much elasticity, so blending it with wool or other elastic fiber makes it better. After spinning, do NOT thwack the skeins to make the halo bloom. It will naturally halo from handling and knitting. If you make it halo before knitting it makes it much harder to work with, and you can't see your stitches so well. The yarn sticks to itself. I never thwack my skeins, ever. And I have worked with a lot of halo fibers.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hurray! Thanks for the washing info. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh, thnx for the thwaking advice! I would probably have done that...
hey, maybe you should send me your paypal addy...or maybe I can go find it..........off to search for paypal addy.....I neeeeeeedddddd fiber!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Whoooooo hoooooooooo Can't wait to see what I get!

Thank YOU!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you. Looking forward to receiving the package.
And thanks for the washing advice. 
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

IMHO. There is nothing nastier looking than a raw mohair fleece. Once washed it sparkles and fluffs


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

THANK YOU !! 

What is THWACKING ?! I've never heard of this !


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HAHAAA .....wouldnt that be fiber abuse ?! 

I cant wait to "play" with mohair !


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

whoooo hooooooo I got my box-o-mohair today! yes folks, this is some beeeaauuuttttiful stuff and you'll be kicking yourself because you didn't buy any! Well, I couldn't wait for the "warsh" along, so I have a lingerie bag full soaking in cold water as we speak. The locks are lonnngg, very little VM that I can see. My dog was wondering what kind of critter hair I got this time! LOL
Thanks Lezlie!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That was fast but I suppose you are pretty close. Glad to hear you're happy with yours. Don't forget photos


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

lathermaker said:


> whoooo hooooooo I got my box-o-mohair today! yes folks, this is some beeeaauuuttttiful stuff and you'll be kicking yourself because you didn't buy any! Well, I couldn't wait for the "warsh" along, so I have a lingerie bag full soaking in cold water as we speak. The locks are lonnngg, very little VM that I can see. My dog was wondering what kind of critter hair I got this time! LOL
> Thanks Lezlie!


So glad you like your fiber, Karla, it IS nice stuff! Wait til you see it when it is all clean and dry; it will be so fluffy, glossy and white, you will love it.The rest of you should get your boxes soon. 

They were all sent out the same day, I think (did 2 shipments in 2 days). Our small post office was overwhelmed with all my boxes and they had to call a special truck to come get them, along with all the mounds of political advertising they have to deal with in a swing state.

Will Luvzmybabz and Maura please check your email inboxes for emails from me. My PM box here on HT is totally full, so must rely on email. Luvz, I CAN get you 10 pounds, but it is coarser mohair, perfect for a rug like you want to make. Coarser mohair will wear a lot better than the fine will. Maura, I've got you covered after some juggling.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thankyou, thankyou! I'll be watching for the postman tomorrow. 

Pauline


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

First the weekend, then Columbus Day, so my check will be in the mail tomorrow. Starting to get excited here. I've been cooking wool for the past seven days so I'm all geared up for mohair.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FRIDAY!  how on Earth can you wait that long :bow:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

MamaJohnson and Falls-Acre: your mohair shipped today via USPS Parcel Post.

WIHH - Wait until Friday????? :grumble: How will you EVER survive the Fiber Monster until then? That is cruel and unusual fiber punishment!

I hope the rest of you get your boxes soon! I'm still waiting on a few people so I can ship the last of the mohair.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I got mine today !!!! I'm going to take before & after pics ! I have some vm and dirt ...

Into the bath it goes !!!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Got mine today- beautiful! Really appreciate you passing on this deal for us. Can't wait to work with it....


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Got mine today! Thank you. Can't wait to start on it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine arrived today! Can't wait to dive into it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh! mine shipped today!!!!!!!!!!!! :bouncy:
I shall start stalking the mail lady.
WIHH - I could never be that patient. wow. you have my condolences


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Luvzmybabz your mohair shipped today, so you will get it soon!

And I forgot to list MenagerieMomma before. Your stuff went out, too, a while back.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi IL,
I pm'd you but your box says it's full. I did want to let you know I received my box and am so excited. After washing, I'd like to blend some of it with the sheep wool I got from JDog this year. 
Thanks again for this opportunity. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nothing received here yet :awh::sob: Im waiting as best as I can :bored:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I can't wait!! :bouncy:


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!  Thank you!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It just got here!! Woo Hoo! I haven't opened it yet, waiting until after my nap


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I pulled into my drive about 20 minutes ago, and was ever so disappointed that the mail man hadn't brought my box. Then as I sat down and started going over DD's assignments and checking emails, DD says, "there's a box in your bedroom - and I think the mail man was having a bad day, he kinda threw the box! It's a good thing there wasn't anything breakable in there!" (I think I need to bake some cookies or something for the mail man!) So now I am working on opening the box, and its so soft and wonderful and smells so goat-y! I really can't wait til we can have a homestead with land so we can have all the animals we please! Until then, I will just stick my nose in the box and daydream.  Thanks so much Lezlie!!!!!

Jessie


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Maura, your box of mohair is shipping today!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Did I manage to come in last?? Finally got my box yesterday! yeeehaw!!!!
Ready to start washing and spinning!
Thank you so much. I am already loving this mohair!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to even open the box yet! LOL My spouse called a couple days ago to say, "did you know you have a package?"


----------

